# Advanced/Nitrox training



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Donna and I finished the first half of our training today. Completed Navigation and Peak Performance Bouyancy. Going out for a night dive today at 7:00. Tomorrow we finish with a Deep Water dive and Wreck with Nitrox. We sure are cramming alot of training into 2 days. All thanks to good ole Gustav.

Fred


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a lot of training in a short period of time. Hope the weather holds for you for tomorrow!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Cancelled the night dive today when a storm blew in. Hope we get to dive tomorrow. We completed all of the "Book Work" at home before we came down. We have until next friday to get everything completed.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you guys are enjoying it Fred!!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay we are having a great time. We completed a Nitrox dive on the jetty today and completed our Nitrox Certification class and test. We both passed the test with decent scores (84%) bottom of the class!! But who in the heck needs to know how to figure out what to do when you do 3 consecutive dives with different blends of EANx on each dive. I guess some people dive with left overs!! We had Dive Masters and Instructors in the class. Here we are with now 11 dives and it takes us a second or 10 to figure/remember which chart to look at. But heck who cares we passed and we have nice computers....to figure this out for us. If they quit working while we are diving we are very capable of doing consecutive dives with the same EAN blend. Can't wait to shoot the Riffe!!!


----------

